# Madhur Jaffrey Ultimate Curry Bible VS Indian Cooking



## dylanphelan

Hello

I am a keen home cook.

I love curries. I never use curry powder, I always mix my own spices. 

I'm keen to learn more about authentic Indian curries. I already cook a very good thai curry. 

Today I ordered Madhur Jaffrey Ultimate Curry Bible. 

I am wondering if I should cancel and rather go for: Madhur Jaffrey Indian Cooking

I have been reading reviews and see that the "Indian Cooking" book explains why different processes are done. This is very important to me. I am not sure if the Ultimate Curry Bible offers the same explanations. 

Why onions are cooked to a certain extent, why yoghurt is added one bit at a time... etc etc. 

I am interested in learning about curry's from other regions, as offered in the Curry Bible, but most importantly want to learn authentic indian preparation techniques. 

What are your thoughts on these two books?

thanks


----------



## phatch

I don't have anything specific to say about either book, just Madhur Jaffrey. 

I've enjoyed her books and have had good results from them. I'd characterize her as more streamlined than granular in her approach to Indian cooking, but the results are good. 

Curry powder is not really used in Indian Cooking, but is more an adaptation of the Brits and even the Vietnamese and Chinese where it shows up. So you'll still get spice instructions in most every book. But you might get more granular insight into spicing and technique from other authors. Julie Sahni is often recommended. And Suvir Saran.

Don't be put off by recipes using the pressure cooker. While it may not seem authentic, it has been widely adopted in the cuisine for it's fuel and time efficiency.


----------



## dylanphelan

Thanks for the input. I'll go ahead and wait for the book - am interested to see what other countries recipes look like to. 

Might end up getting her 'Indian Cooking' book as well once I've familiarized myself with her Indian curries in the 'ultimate curry bible'. 

I'll see if anything by those other authors are available in South Africa.


----------

